

The Boutique Website - nertzy
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/000690.html

======
coglethorpe
Bonus points for using the word "chicanery."

About the post: It's like Steve Yegge and Maddux had a kid. Long rant and
entertaining, but not much of a point.

